# IHR - IntelliHR Limited



## System (24 November 2017)

intelliHR is a human resources (HR) technology business, which has developed a cloud-based people management platform designed analytics-first.

The intelliHR platform is designed to support HR professionals and leadership teams within an organisation, using technology that automates manual HR processes and captures critical people data. The platform gives a real-time understanding of an organisation’s human resources and provides tools to create a performance-based culture aligned with the employer's business strategy, and contribute to strategic decision-making with data-driven insights.

It is anticipated that IHR will list on the ASX during January 2018.

http://www.intellihr.com.au


----------



## System (14 August 2019)

On August 14th, 2019, IntelliHR Holdings Limited changed its name to IntelliHR Limited.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 September 2019)

So far since listing this has trended down from a high of 50 cents in early 2018 to a close of 6.6 cents yesterday.

There's a noticeable increase in volume over the past few months and the price decline has markedly slowed so something might be going on there?

It's not a stock I know much about but others maybe able to add more? 

Weekly chart since listing:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2020)

there was a bit in the _AFR _today on the Slattery connection, that may or may not helped the price , recently







> Tech entrepreneur *Bevan Slattery* sure is a shareholder's best friend, particularly at the micro-cap end of the market. His disclosed investments in listed players intelliHr and Pointerra have put a rocket up their valuations. Slattery is best known as the founder of successful internet services businesses Pipe Networks, NextDC, Megaport and Superloop. These days, he's reportedly looking to diversify his ballooning wealth with penny stock bets.





> Since HR technology business *intelliHR *disclosed on August 6 that Slattery would contribute $2.5 million towards a $5.5 million placement at 7.5¢, the company's stock has more than tripled to 23¢. Assuming shareholders approve the deal next month, Slattery is sitting on a $5.17 million paper profit off a $2.5 million investment in just over a couple of weeks.




https://www.afr.com/rear-window/bevan-slattery-s-midas-touch-20200816-p55m74


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2020)

IHR is _a human resources (HR) technology business, which has developed a cloud-based people management platform (the intelliHR platform) designed analytics-first. intelliHR focus on platform development, most recently developing a sentiment analysis tool that applies a natural language processing algorithm to identify positive and negative sentiment in employee text data entered into the platform over time._


----------



## aus_trader (1 September 2020)

I am tipping this microcap stock for the ASF stock tipping competition. I have just looked through the numbers and this company is hardly having a dent to it's revenues due to COVID


----------



## aus_trader (29 September 2020)

Tipped again for ASF monthly comp, chart looking good with recent support in place...


----------



## Miner (18 February 2022)

Revenue increased 78% but loss increased by 52% 
How do I rely on the intelligence of this company to failing to make money - wrong pricing ? Under selling to increase volume and increase commission of some of the sales guys ,  volume discount to sell not a good product ?
What is going to happen if the revenue increased by20 % only ?
To me IHR is an extra hot Vindaloo to be digested by many 




__





						Loading...
					





					cdn-api.markitdigital.com


----------

